# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  O que é isto?

## Alberto Branco

Boas!
Hoje quando estava a observar o aquário deparei-me com um bicho estranho e não faço a minima ideia o que seja. As fotos não estão muito boas, mas a localização dele não era a melhor e a máquina não ajuda nem o fotógrafo  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Alberto

Parece-me uma Cyprea Spp. Tem uma carapaça nao tem ?
Costumam aparecer mais á noite e "embrulham" a carapaça com essa espécie de pele com picos  :Smile: 

Quando sao pequenos adoram algas e devoram-nas em grandes quantidades, quando se tornam realmente adultos podem comer vários tipos de corais moles e esponjas. Consomem tambem bastante cálcio para o crescimento da sua "casca"

Quanto á especie especifica, faz uma busca que de certeza encontras.

----------


## Alberto Branco

Sim aparenta ter carapaça, mas como está completamente coberta por aquela espécie de pêlos não dá para ver bem. Ao fim de tanto tempo só hoje é que dei pelo bicho.
Isso de comer corais moles não me agrada muito.
Acham que a devo retirar do aqua, ou espero para ver?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Novamente ALberto

Eu tenho uma bastante maior que essa ( o triplo ou mais  :Wink:  )e nao toca em nada a nao ser em algas. Elas Atingem de facto um tamanho consideravel e só em adultas é que *poderão* atacar  corais moles e esponjas. Tenho outra bastante mais pequena no aquario principal e tambem nao faz estragos.

Sao animais muito faceis de apanhar, e na minha opiniao acho que so a deverás retirar se te estragar alguma coisa ou quando tiver já algum tamanho, já que tambem nao sao animais para num dia te limparem o aquario  :Wink:  lol.

Poderás tambem optar por retira-la já se achares que ela te poderá dar problemas, é uma escolha tua.

Aqui fica um link com algumas dicas (a espécie nao é a mesma, mas os comportamentos sao)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...cfm?pCatId=567

http://www.thatpetplace.com/LiveFish...14/Detail.aspx

----------


## João Magano

Toca-lhe para certificar que tem casca dura, provavelmente até recolherá a pele e ficas com mais certezas.
Parece-me cedo para a retirar do aquário, vai aproveitando a utilidade de comedor de algas, dependendo da especie isso em adulto não passa despercebido (7-12 cm). Quando foi maior devolve-a ao mar.

----------


## Alberto Branco

OK!
Obrigado pelas dicas :SbOk:  , voltei agora ao aqua para verificar a consistência da "Bicha", mas já não a encontro, quando tiver oportunidade vou ver se a carapaça é realmente dura.

----------

